# 3 wt or less rod with a full wells grip?



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a fly rod maker that has a full wells grip on a 3 wt or less rod? All of them seem to have the cigar shaped grips and not one I prefer. I suspect I may have to resort to building my own.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Does anyone know of a fly rod maker that has a full wells grip on a 3 wt or less rod? All of them seem to have the cigar shaped grips and not one I prefer. I suspect I may have to resort to building my own.


Do you mean a grip like this? This is my 2wt.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

build your own. its great. 

btw: looking at 3wt? look at modern fiberglass. steffens are great. s glass, which means theyre a bit faster than standard e glass, which are slow like boo.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech: Thinking of even more of a flare towards the tip end of the handle. I have a cheap japanese made US military issue fly/spin bamboo rod that had a full flared end aka full wells grip. I love grip but the bamboo rod is too tip heavy for my reels while it has a nice full flex, the quality is indeed lacking.

Patrico: I would love to build my own and it may look like I may have to since 3 wt and under with that type of grip appears extremely rare. Unfortunately for me, the fly fishing club that offers a class in rod building has already finished that class and only offers it 1 time a year. 

Regarding fiberglass, are they not heavy? Probably go the bamboo route before going fiberglass. In which case, it may never happen as the cost of a quality bamboo is outside of my budget/priorities.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll keep looking for you then. I just did a search for images of the full wells grip...looks pretty comfortable, giving a "ledge" to put the tip of your thumb or forefinger (depending on casting hand position). I like it. Perhaps you could pick up a fair priced rod and change the grip out to something you would like? 
[/COLOR] 
Yup, fiberglass is heavier, but it is also more resilient than graphite. Not as sensitive, and heavier, but can take way more abuse. Not as elegant as bamboo, but needs less TLC.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

please, modern glass isnt that much heavier.

a new diamondglass
Glass  8 4 wt. 3 pc. (3.9 oz.)


sage advantage graphite.
480 VAN 8'0" 4 2 51 1/2 2 9/16 $225.00

and its a world away. casting is much more artful on glass. try it, you will probably be hooked. 

as for boo, too expensive. you can get a custom steffen rod for $350, made to your order by mark in arizona. a ***** boo costs twice that at least.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> as for boo, too expensive. you can get a custom steffen rod for $350, made to your order by mark in arizona. a ***** boo costs twice that at least.


Is it safe to assume that a ***** boo is a brand, or are you secretly Archie Bunker?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sbreech said:


> Is it safe to assume that a ***** boo is a brand, or are you secretly Archie Bunker?


archie was a pinko commie compared to me. I usually use the term, '******' when reference things from asia, of which I buy as little as possible.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> archie was a pinko commie compared to me. I usually use the term, '******' when reference things from asia, of which I buy as little as possible.


that can be pretty difficult nowadays...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sbreech said:


> that can be pretty difficult nowadays...


sadly true. but I do what I can. I having nothing against china, except for their human rights violations, lack of free press, literally slave working conditions... I just dont want to support it to save a few bucks while putting my neighbors in the welfare line.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> sadly true. but I do what I can. I having nothing against china, except for their human rights violations, lack of free press, literally slave working conditions... I just dont want to support it to save a few bucks while putting my neighbors in the welfare line.


I agree with all you say here - which is why my family will NOT go to Wally*World. We ACTIVELY pursue items made in the U.S.A., but at times, we can't find them. For example, I wanted a new rod, willing to spend around $100.00 (NOT a fly rod.) I looked at the Vendetta rod, and guess what - made in China. SO, I dropped a few more dollars and got the St. Croix. I have, however, purchased a very cheap UL fly rod, made in China - because I wanted to try the UL fly rod fishing. To be quite honest, it is pretty dang nice. Some day soon I will have a Sage or Orvis to grace my hands, but right now, no.

Sometimes for a novelty item or an ultra-cheap purchase to try something out, the Chinese purchases aren't bad, but to be honest, I don't know that last good invention or technological advance was that came out of China - or even Asia for that matter. Was it gun powder? Even with that, I buy American ammo.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lake City baby!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Is it safe to assume that a ***** boo is a brand, or are you secretly Archie Bunker?


I found this photo of Patricio, if this clarifies things for you:


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I found this photo of Patricio, if this clarifies things for you:


Lmao! Beat me to it


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I found this photo of Patricio, if this clarifies things for you:




I think you've captured him, at least in spirit.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> I think you've captured him, at least in spirit.


Im gonna use that this fall in the steelhead forum. maybe make it as my avatar thingy, or my signature.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

i don't think i have ever seen a lighter weight fly rod with full wells. the custom rod maker may be the way to go.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My assumption is that a full wells grip gives you more leverage on a heavier rod. Since that leverage is not needed on light rods, they don't typically use them.

I assume this because all of my heavier rods have full wells grips on them, while my lighter rods have the half & then cigar variations. Lighter rods don't flex into your hand as much & I would imagine benefit from having your grip close to the axis of the shaft.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

The sage TXL-f has a full wells in 000wt - 4wt. That is the only one I know of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

btw, i don't think the word "*****" is appropriate here. everyone has an opinion on chinese-made goods, including myself, but it can be better expressed.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> My assumption is that a full wells grip gives you more leverage on a heavier rod. Since that leverage is not needed on light rods, they don't typically use them.
> 
> I assume this because all of my heavier rods have full wells grips on them, while my lighter rods have the half & then cigar variations. Lighter rods don't flex into your hand as much & I would imagine benefit from having your grip close to the axis of the shaft.


Went into an Orvis recently and felt their Superfine 2 wt. Talk about flex. Some would say it is a noodle but I thought man that was a fine rod and with a full wells to work that flex action better. I heard or read some time ago that many rod makers went with a cigar variation due to looks and marketing with actual practically as a secondary thought. It would seem if the full wells was good for the heavy then it should also help the light weight. My not be as needed but still efficient... Plus I like the feel of it too so obvious bias there.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

riverKing said:


> The sage TXL-f has a full wells in 000wt - 4wt. That is the only one I know of.


May have to check out the sage TXL. Heard a lot of good things about them in the lighter size.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> To be quite honest, it is pretty dang nice. Some day soon I will have a Sage or Orvis to grace my hands, but right now, no.
> 
> Sometimes for a novelty item or an ultra-cheap purchase to try something out, the Chinese purchases aren't bad, but to be honest, I don't know that last good invention or technological advance was that came out of China - or even Asia for that matter. Was it gun powder? Even with that, I buy American ammo.


I believe most Orvis products are not made in USA. In regard to tech advances, you may want to check where the monitor or screen on your computer/laptop was made. Probably Samsung... As Rapman mentioned, we all have our opinions on Chinese made products but using derogatory labels is probably better left out lest everyone else in the world begins to think US fisherman are all gun toting back woods hillbillies, who marry their cousins and sleep with their hunting dogs. Unless you are from Kentucky


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> I believe most Orvis products are not made in USA. In regard to tech advances, you may want to check where the monitor or screen on your computer/laptop was made. Probably Samsung...


Now THAT is sad about Orvis. Orvis was always a symbol of American fly fishing to me - since I was a kid.  My monitor may be made in Asia....but not invented or perfected.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sbreech said:


> Now THAT is sad about Orvis. Orvis was always a symbol of American fly fishing to me - since I was a kid.  My monitor may be made in Asia....but not invented or perfected.


the higher ends rods are made in the US. the development was all in the US last I heard. almost every major flyrod company has their R&D in the US. 

the ongoing joke is orvis is no longer a fishing company, but a dog bed company. fishing is a small part of their sales these days. the old timers claim orvis hasnt been a fishing company since the 60s, when perkins, who happens to be from cleveland bought it. I personally think the reels were great when hardy and bfr made them. the rods are decent, but overpriced imho. the helios is a killer rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> May have to check out the sage TXL. Heard a lot of good things about them in the lighter size.


They ain't cheap, that's for sure.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They make some sweet rods. I like the 10' variations on the lighter stuff.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

rapman said:


> btw, i don't think the word "*****" is appropriate here. everyone has an opinion on chinese-made goods, including myself, but it can be better expressed.


Rather agreed. If inexpensive bamboo rods were made in Africa, what would he call them? Neither is appropriate.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

